# embajadas del peru en el mundo



## abl (Jan 28, 2011)

asi es enpiezo el tema solo para ver que tales son las construcciones de las embajadas de nuestro peru en otros paieses...si es mejor fotos hechas de ustedes mismos

embajada de peru en argentina









algo chiquita...sigan ustedes


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Qué bonito hilo!


----------



## protector88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Washington DC


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

¡Me gusta la idea de este thread!


----------



## josjos85 (Sep 6, 2008)

Esan se ven cheveres, tienen presencia. Las de Patterson y Chicago son chiquitas sin embargo, como oficinas, nada comodas.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

^^ Esos son consulados. La embajada del Peru esta ubicada en Washington D.C


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Señores

Por mas que es bueno el tema, el creador del mismo debe comprometerse a llenarlo de informaciòn.

Caso contrario tendrá que cerrarse o reubicarse.

Gracias


----------



## abl (Jan 28, 2011)

la embajada de peru en españa









en la republica checa









en rusia









en francia









ya saben estas estan en cada una de sus capitales de esos paieses


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buen thread!!!!

La de República Checa está muy bonita!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Libidito said:


> ...La de República Checa está muy bonita!


+1 ( Hasta ahora )


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

la de Francia me encanta!!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

cesar_BsAs said:


> la de Francia me encanta!!


idem


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

ufff la embajada de peru en santiago es muy lindaa... buscare

solo encontre esta foto hno:










solo les digo que debe ser uina de las embajadas ma slindas que hay en stgo dentro del top 5


----------



## Karlin (Sep 19, 2010)

Me quedo con la de Francia!!


----------



## protector88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Otro angulo de la embajada peruana en Washington DC


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Que buen thread. *


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

protector88 said:


> Otro angulo de la embajada peruana en Washington DC


Qué diferencia con la embajada de USA acá en el Perú 

No se pero veo algunas embajadas que están no muy bien mantenidas :bash:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

En londres (lo vi en ssl)


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Tyrone said:


> Qué diferencia con la embajada de USA acá en el Perú
> 
> No se pero veo algunas embajadas que están no muy bien mantenidas :bash:


La de USA en Perú es una fortaleza. :lol:


----------



## migöl (Aug 31, 2006)

Tyrone said:


> Qué diferencia con la embajada de USA acá en el Perú
> 
> No se pero veo algunas embajadas que están no muy bien mantenidas :bash:


Bueno USA es la potencia más grande del mundo..... Perú la 52 :lol:

raramente me tropiezo con embajadas peruanas cuando viajo o voy a alguna ciudad..... pero en Washington sin querer vi una


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Mi primo trabaja en la embajada de USA y he estado por allá varias veces, se encuentra en la avenida Massachusetts NW, donde práctivamente se encuentran la mayoría de las embajadas en USA.


----------



## sqrll (Feb 17, 2011)

que bonito therd y que bueno que a todos les guste como yo lo vi por primera vez pues soy nuevo hasta el moderador le gusto,pero parece que le cayo mal al higado a la moderadora...

estare tambien buscando y poniendo mas fotos de embajadas del peru en el mundo aqui


----------



## Dimas de Porres (Feb 9, 2011)

Opino que este tema es excelente... Ojalá podamos seguir sumando entre todos


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*La embajada de Perú en Montevideo, Uruguay.*


----------



## MIKE_USA2004 (Jul 28, 2008)

LA DE MONTEVIDEO ES LA MAS HERMOSA, ES TODO UNA RESIDENCIA.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

sqrll said:


> que bonito therd y que bueno que a todos les guste como yo lo vi por primera vez pues soy nuevo hasta el moderador le gusto,pero parece que le cayo mal al higado a la moderadora...
> 
> estare tambien buscando y poniendo mas fotos de embajadas del peru en el mundo aqui


Sip, pero ya me tomé la pastilla efectiva contra trolles, se llama banned!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Libidito said:


> La de USA en Perú es una fortaleza. :lol:


Lo más feo que he visto, quise tomarle una foto pero un policía que estaba por ahí me dijo, disculpe pero no se puede tomar fotoshno: La residencia de la Avenida Arequipa si es preciosa, la conozco por dentro y es muy bonita.


----------



## sp fan (Mar 5, 2011)

Oscar10 said:


> *La embajada de Perú en Montevideo, Uruguay.*


 que bella eso si parece una casona con vista al mar +100


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

A mi me ha gustado la que esta en Republica Checa, tengo curiosidad de como se vera la embajada en Cuba.

Buscando encontre esta pequeña foto de le embajada en Bogotá.


----------



## fredsale (Jul 27, 2008)

esa embajada parece la casa de papa pitufo xD:........


----------



## Dimas de Porres (Feb 9, 2011)

La embajada en Bogótá me recuerda a la embajada paraguaya en Lima. Está en Arméndariz, en Miraflores, y es una casa que pasa totalmente desapercibida.


----------



## ithaky (May 17, 2010)

Embajada de Perú en Kuala Lumpur - Malasia

Fuente: Wikipedia


----------



## Dkrilim (Feb 23, 2011)

*Embajada del Perú en Ecuador*


----------



## Dimas de Porres (Feb 9, 2011)

Interesante la embajada en Malasia. No me gusta la de Ecuador; pareciera ser un hotel más que una embajada


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

En Finlandia:









En Moscú, Rusia:









En La Habana, Cuba:









En el Vaticano:









En Camberra, Australia:









En Londres, Reino Unido:









En La Paz, Bolivia:









En San Salvador, El Salvador:









En Copenhague, Dinamarca:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Repetido.


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

qué geniales!


----------



## Dkrilim (Feb 23, 2011)

Definitivamente....la de Bolivia es la mas fea de todas las mostradas....!!!!


----------



## migöl (Aug 31, 2006)

el de bolivia, moscú y habana no me gustan para nada......


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Me parece que la más fea es la de San Salvador

saludos


----------



## Dimas de Porres (Feb 9, 2011)

No sé, Cesium... Esa, al menos, tiene el encanto del paisaje. La de La Paz resulta fea por donde se la mire.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

^^

Sí, concuerdo y apaerte de feas deben quedar en partes medio peligrosas de la ciudad ya que en una hay unas rejas en las ventanas y en la otra alambre de puas sobre los muros.

saludos


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

me decepciono la embajada en Cuba, pense que seria mas interesante despues del refugio a cubanos en los 60 o 70.


----------

